# Blue Fawn Colored Female (APBTxBULLY)



## Elv8dKennels (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello there 
New to this forum 
Though I am not new to dogs 
Ive previously co owned a female red but 
Chai ( pictured ) is now 1 year 5 months + I've had her in home with my fiancée since a pup

I purchased her for a pretty penny from a breeder in Los Angeles with both parents papered on site . Father Being a huge blue / white apbt bully and the mother being a fawn red .

. I never went about getting her paperwork but I will now that I am in a stable place and definitely keeping her for the long run .

Unfortunately due to a family emergency and moving back and forth from east coast to west coast I have lost touch with her breeder but am attempting to find him again

I was recently told by a mutual pit friend that i should get her into pulling ..

She has a pretty packed pedigree hoping to find my old iPhone 5 to repair it and get her parents papers from there

Not only do I say so because of what the breeder told me but when I take her to shows they ( experienced dogmen/women) point out bloodline characteristic (/ she doesn't perform yet but I have friends that do )

Just wondering if anyone had opinions on her characteristics or looking to see what others see in / think of my baby girl is all

Love her either way













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

She's a beauty for sure! Good luck tracking down the breeder/paperwork.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

She's beautiful. She's champagne though, not blue fawn.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing the pics of your striking girl. I agree with BCdogs, definitely champagne in color. Hope you can track dow her peds.

Joe


----------

